# SMoked Chicken (Whole)



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I am going to smoke a couple of chickens this weekend. I bought a 8.5lb roaster and a 5.5lb regular chicken I guess.

My questions is, how long should I wait after I put the big chicken in the smoker before I put in the smaller one?

Darin


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Don't know what kind of smoker you have but most come with a little instruction sheet that says " smoke..........about.........minutes per lb.If you don't have that sheet you can pretty much "Google" the info.Say,if you smoke chicken 30 minutes per lb,you have a 3 lb difference,so put the smaller one in 90 minutes after the larger one.Or,you can put'em both in at the same time and use the smaller one as the " taste tester ".Several " taste testers " with cold brews make short work of 3.5 lbs of smoked chicken,especially if they haven't had any before.Goooooooooooooood stuff.


----------

